# hot tub wire up, grounding question



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

This is an outdoor hot tub 50 amp 240v, about 10 feet from the house.

I thought that I had my answer about this from searching through the forum but reading about the code entries related to the pool pump question i am not sure i did it right now.

This particular job was never done, home owner didn't want to shell out, but we were going to add a 2 p 50 amp breaker to the main panel (homeline) then run copper 6/3 NM to the crawlspace to a Nema 3r hot tub disconnect (gfci built in) and then transitioning to liquitight with #6 cu conductors. I had assumed I would have to run a #6 thhn with this to the main panel to meet the NEC requirements as well as the manufacturer's requirements but is there an easier way (read cheaper) way to do it? I didn't think that the #10 in the 6/3 would be sufficient or count as a proper ground for the hot tub but it seems that there is an exception about the insulated ground for indoor wiring.

Any help understanding this one would be appreciated.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

For a hot tub you can run #6 and utilize a #10 equipment grounding conductor unless the manufacturers instructions call for a full size equipment grounding conductor. Normally we run conduit the entire way with a full size ground and avoid this issue, but the NEC does not require it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Under the 2014 Code we don't have to do the equipotential bonding for tubs anymore as long as the installation fits the req. in 680.42(B)



> Equipotential bonding of perimeter surfaces in accordance
> with 680.26(B)(2) shall not be required to be provided
> for spas and hot tubs where all of the following
> conditions apply:
> ...


----------

